# Junior vanilla frosty?



## vcm5

It is so hot out today and I have Riley with me in the car so I need to go somewhere to eat that I don't have to leave him in the car. I was going to stop by Wendys because goodness gracious I just need a frosty and that way we can go through drive through. Do you think that getting him one of those Jr. vanilla frostys would be such a bad thing? I'm talking about the Jr. size, which is half the size of a small. And vanilla obviously, not chocolate. Its just so darn hot here, we need ice cream!! Obviously its not the best thing in the world (for me either), but could it hurt him?


----------



## Thalie

If Riley has eaten dairy products before without any intestinal problems, it should be fine. If not, you do not know whether he is lactose intolerant or not (a common occurence in adult dogs) and he might end up with diahrrea or vomiting if he is.

If he has never had ice-cream, cheese, yoghurt, cottage cheese etc. before, I would give him only a couple of spoons of the vanilla frosty and watch out for consequences before giving him his own full one.


----------



## mrmooseman

I bought a small container of vanilla icecream just for Moose. He enjoys a scoop so I'm sure a jr one could be ok. I use to give my little dog a small dish of soft serve when we would go out for icecream.


----------



## vcm5

Riley gets cheese as treats sometimes and has never had an issue before! We've also done Frosty Paws and a make your own Frosty Paws version with yogurt.


----------



## Thalie

Then he and you should be able to enjoy your treats happily. Slurp !:yummy:


----------



## MikaTallulah

Mine eat them without any trouble. Enjoy


----------



## Looni2ns

We go to Sonic, and get the vanilla soft serve in a cup. Girls love going there! We've never had a problem.


----------



## Tennyson

Riley's good to go.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Maggie has never had a problem with vanilla frosties.


----------



## Luccagr

Is it too sweet for them? I would love Lucca to have a lick or two when I get them. I've only given him frozen yogurt cubes (he loves it in this terribly hot Texas summer) and he has no problem with them.


----------



## vcm5

Ry loved it obviously! He'll probably only get one once in a blue moon, but it was so hot and we just needed it!


----------



## Loisiana

I probably wouldn't be getting my dog his own, but I would ask for an extra spoon and share a few licks. 

Okay, I said that so I would sound "normal." But let's get real - we would share the same spoon


----------



## vcm5

Loisiana said:


> I probably wouldn't be getting my dog his own, but I would ask for an extra spoon and share a few licks.
> 
> Okay, I said that so I would sound "normal." But let's get real - we would share the same spoon


Haha this made me laugh out loud!

And I got him the kiddie size, which is even smaller than a small. I also ate some first so it wouldn't be too much!


----------



## DNL2448

I was told that Frosty's are ice milk, not really ice cream, so they aren't nearly as bad for _anyone_.


----------



## Mom of Maizie

We have a Dairy Queen near our home and take Maizie to get a "Pup Cup" -small amount of vanilla soft serve in a short plastic cup. 

We try not to do it too often, but it's often enough that Maizie's mouth waters when we drive by the DQ now and the girls that work there all know to ask us if we want a pup cup. 

Also, we stopped once on vacation at an ice cream shop, and they seemed to know right away what we were talking about when we asked if they have pup cups!!!


----------



## baumgartml16

OMG, I think we need to do this tonight or sometime real soon. We walked to McDonalds once but didnt give any to Koda cuz I didn't know. The pup cup at dairy queen is a perfect idea though!  Thanks for posting this or I never would have let her indulge in this!! What about a cone, are those not good for them?


----------



## vcm5

Cones are fine. Usually we walk to an ice cream place that is on the other side of the park and I just get a cone with no ice cream for Ry!

His poops were fine after the frosty but he did have some bad gas haha! Worth it though!


----------



## baumgartml16

HAhahahahhahahha the things we put up with for our dogs!  If a boy(girl)friend or husband/wife had bad gas we would not consider it worth it hahah


----------



## vcm5

baumgartml16 said:


> HAhahahahhahahha the things we put up with for our dogs!  If a boy(girl)friend or husband/wife had bad gas we would not consider it worth it hahah


Haha but you should have seen how happy he was while he was eating that frosty! Mind you it took him about four seconds total to eat it, but it was a really great four seconds!


----------

